# Best Flake Food?



## Punkie (Sep 7, 2010)

my 2inch red bellies seem to like flakes over pellets so what do you think is the best kind of flakes for them? im currently giving them brine shrimp flakes since i thought it will help with their coloration...well when they get some at least lolz


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol my little guy used to be the same way. I would think the brine shrimp flakes are one of the best. Idk if Hikari makes a flake food but if they do it would probly be a good choice.

Welcome to the site too


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

NLS makes a good tropical flake


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Any high quality koi or goldfish flake. They are designed to bring out the most virbrate colors. Then I would switch to New Life Specturm pellets. They are the best that I know of. I would also introduce them to krill and break that up in little pieces for them. Algae wafers are good for them too. They need more than just meat. Cucumber is good too. Just attach a rock and rubberbang to a piece and it will sink. They will eat it up eventually.

SMTT


----------

